# Upgrade to Red Shifters with a Force Groupo ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm considering a SRAM Force build kit from Colorado Cyclist. Does upgrading to Red shifters (a $60 option) get you zero-touch rear shifting ? Any other parts worth upgrading to Red ?

I'd also seen hints that there may be a 2011 SRAM Red imminent. Anyone know what the rumors are ? I'm guessing it'll be so expensive, I'll stay with Force but some of the current Red parts are just a small price upgrade. Unfortunately the rear derailleur isn't one of them.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I would go with Force and wait until the new Red is released (this is what i'm doing), you'll be able to find the 09/10 Red for discounts. You get zero-loss shifting rear with Red though, only front with Force, that is correct


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

If I go with force and upgrade to the Red shifters, does that get me Zero loss on the rear ?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats correct. Assuming what you're buying are 2010 SRAM Red. Many sites are still clearing out SRAM red stuff as old as 2008. I am unclear on the spec's two years back. Force 2010 has Zero-loss left shifter (front) only. I am again unclear about past iterations. 

I caution about the years, because I know for example, the chainrings on 2008 Sram Red were substantially different than the newer 2009 and 2010 chainrings (made them much stiffer and more durable). While there has been no "new" group like DA 7900 was the new update to DA 7800, SRAM has been tweaking the set year to year... At least as far as I have heard.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 2010 Force. I've never used Red. I don't understand 'zero-loss' on the rear shifts. I mean, mine are lightning fast. Tapping the shift lever is quick and precise. Can't imagine it being any quicker... 

What is the difference?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Zero- Loss simply means, well, zero loss—when you push on the lever, for an upshift or down shift, the cable is engaged instantly—zero loss of movement. There is no middle-ground where you're waiting for the shift to come. Gear changes are instant and precise

That according to SRAM. I think what you notice on Force 2010 (i have the same) is that when you shift the front, it doesn't engage instantly, there is a slight dead-zone. I, like you, can't hardly tell the difference, but that is what the say.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

For 60 dollars I'd make the upgrade to Red. You get Zero Loss on the front and rear, plus you'll save a few grams.

I have the 2008 Force shifters and when I tried the 2010...I was able to tell there is less sweep on the 2010.

The difference from Force to Red is more than 60 if bought separately.

Who knows...the 2011 Red may not be compatible with the current 10 speed. Then you'll really kick yourself for not dropping the extra 60.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The shifters are the only thing I'd upgrade--the Zero Loss on the rear shifter is nice, but not as important as on the front shifter. I've got old Force, new Force and Red. The new Force & Red are fantastic, the original Force took quite a long throw to get into the big ring in front.


----------

